# Video.Pawn Stars.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

This may be of interest to some of you. From Pawn Stars. Youtube.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn!....I thought I was going to see some serious 'bongo' action there! Seriously though, that was a very informative clip....I had heard that American 'Railway watches' were set and sealed by the various railway companies to prevent calamitous accidents due to bad timing, and that seems to confirm the story. Thanks for the link, Alan. :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I enjoy watching that programme

If you have the time (and interest) there is a very detailed article here about Railroad watches

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Chris....very informative :thumbsup:


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Damn!....I thought I was going to see some serious *'bongo'* action there!


Bongo action.............. :naughty:


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

interesting. I don't think that guy at the train station was a conductor though, he got accused of using the wrong watch and he was just trying to catch a train!!!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> I enjoy watching that programme
> 
> If you have the time (and interest) there is a very detailed article here about Railroad watches
> 
> Chris


Thanks a6cjn for that article,most interesting.


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a lot of laughs watching that show, great format.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

PawnStars is one of my favourite TV shows. It's so fascinating, hilariously funny, interesting, informative and educational.

And Chum Lee is a bucket and a half of greasy-chicken laughs...


----------

